# You see a woman..



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You see a woman with hair down to her behind. What are your first thoughts?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

We have a woman in another department at work with hair almost down to her knees. She's about 5'6"


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's gorgeous and my hair comes up to just above my bum; i'm always getting compliments about it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love hair that long, I think it's beautiful. I used to have it that length when I was younger and I'd like to try it now but I just don't have the patience to wait for it to grow that long. I keep trying but get frustrated and then cut it off.  I think I said not too long ago in a random thought of the day, I wish there was a way to make hair grow super fast. :b


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

My first thought is "Oh, pretty. I wish my hair would grow that long." I don't know why anyone would find it strange.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Usually attractive and interesting. It takes a set to do that and handle the "power" it exudes. *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like gals with long hair


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "Couldn't care less"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Depends on if it's well cared for or not.

Well cared for, my thought would be interesting and pretty

Not well cared for, I would not be impressed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a girl in my grade with super long hair. I used to sit behind her in class and felt the urge to cut it to a decent length. It mainly bothered me because her hair got stuck in my books!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

doesnt look well when its that long


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on the condition of it as to whether I'll think it's attractive or not.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really wasn't asking if people thought hair should be "well cared for" (unless you honestly believe only people with really long hair should keep it in good condition). If all you're concerned about its condition and not its length, then "couldn't care less" would be appropriate.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Depends on if it's well cared for or not.
> 
> Well cared for, my thought would be interesting and pretty
> 
> Not well cared for, I would not be impressed.


That is my reaction, too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I really wasn't asking if people thought hair should be "well cared for" (unless you honestly believe only people with really long hair should keep it in good condition). If all you're concerned about its condition and not its length, then "couldn't care less" would be appropriate.


I'm saying both condition and length are important. I think long hair is really pretty, if it's healthy. If it's full of split ends and breakage, not so much.

I'm not saying only people with long hair should keep their hair in good condition, I'm saying it's a lot more noticeable when they don't. And thus changes whether or not I would select "strange" or "interesting" in the above poll.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Usually attractive and interesting. It takes a set to do that and handle the "power" it exudes. *


yup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I prefer shorter hair, but I'm going with "interesting". Seems like it would be an annoyance for the woman, though. It would be easy for the hair to get caught on things.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I used to have long hair down to my waist. I went to get it cut just alittle bit, but the woman cut too much off. I was devastated. So yeah I like long hair. But not so long that it reaches her behind, so I voted strange. I think it's a bit too much hair.


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

I like long hair on a woman although some short can be ok. Not much for blonde though...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I went with "interesting," but I'd never want my hair to be anywhere near that length. You'd sit on it. For some reason, I think of a Renaissance festival...


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

solasum said:


> I went with "interesting," but I'd never want my hair to be anywhere near that length. You'd sit on it. For some reason, I think of a Renaissance festival...


LOL...

I think I would have to go with shorter.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe a little interesting - I don't often see people with their hair that long, so it'd probably get a second or third look out of me. Beyond that, it depends on who I'm looking at.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be a little strange, as I hardly see anyone like that, but interesting to, I chose both those options.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't want to wash that every few days.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Hair length doesn't matter to me. When I had long hair it was less than a foot from my butt in the back. It was annoying even at that length, getting caught between the chair and my back so if I leaned my head forward it would pull and hurt. I kind of want it back though.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Missing option: "she'd be hotter if she cut it shorter"


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Too long. I like shoulder length hair.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My hair was that long in high school. Really, it depends on the person, I think. Clean, well-taken care of long hair is better than hair that hasn't been washed in month with split ends, etc.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Don't it make my brown eyes bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue" :lol

I like girls with long hair, but that long is a bit much. However, it doesn't have to look bad. If it looks nice, then its okay. If animals live in there, um, no.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am not asking "would you date her" or would you find her attractive, I just want to know if, in general, people think women with long hair are strange... y'know, the stereotypical "cat lady".


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd think she was a drug addict or just trashy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

^ That's interesting, never heard that one.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Although my best friend in high school had extremely long hair at one point, and she wasn't a druggie. I think some people just like to wear it that way.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

First Thoughts:

"Why won't my hair grow that long?!"

I think my hair's at it's terminal length.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I would find it interesting and attractive because it is not very common.



veryshyperson said:


> I'd think she was a drug addict or just trashy.


I used to have hair down to my chest in my teens, but I'm a guy. People would think I was on drugs or homeless, or retarded. I would sometimes be offered rides and meals. I probably could have pulled it off better if I was cleaner and not socially awkward. I was just trying to be this _cousin it_ looking thing who played guitar- I thought it was cool. I also felt comfortable with longer hair as it hid my face.


----------



## thesky (Apr 4, 2009)

first thought; biotch turn around i wanna see the rest of you now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I love women with long hair.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Roberto said:


> I used to have hair down to my chest in my teens, but I'm a guy. People would think I was on drugs or homeless, or retarded. I would sometimes be offered rides and meals. I probably could have pulled it off better if I was cleaner and not socially awkward. I was just trying to be this _cousin it_ looking thing who played guitar- I thought it was cool. I also felt comfortable with longer hair as it hid my face.


People thought I was a hippie or even a few times, a girl, though that was usually from the back.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

TorLin said:


> i voted "Couldn't care less"


Me too. If its taken care of it can look good thoughbut most people I see with hair that long, it looks bad.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think and say, "Nice ***."


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> You see a woman with hair down to her behind. What are your first thoughts?


That's a good looking bull mastiff in your avatar .


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

All I can think of is Lindsay Lohan and her god awful extensions.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Bredwh said:


> People thought I was a hippie or even a few times, a girl, though that was usually from the back.


Haha, yeah I got that too. I might grow it back again someday. High five~


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Roberto said:


> Haha, yeah I got that too. I might grow it back again someday. High five~


*high five* I might grow mine back too, it kept we warm in the winter.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

stylicho said:


> That's a good looking bull mastiff in your avatar .


Very impressed that you recognized his breed. I usually get "what a beautiful boxer!"


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Very impressed that you recognized his breed. I ususally get "what a beautiful boxer!"


I have two myself .


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

stylicho said:


> I have two myself .


I would love to see pictures.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm thinking back women w/hair that long usually seem pretty confident to me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe the long hair is to cover back hair when shirtless. I don't know, being male and wearing a shirt.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for strange.

I'm a big fan of long hair, but waist length is going too far. I'd say half way down her back is pretty much the limit. And longer and it's just excessive.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I would love to see pictures.


My male


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

stylicho said:


> My male


They always look so sad.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, he is adorable, stylicho!


----------

